# "War Dogs: America's Forgotten Heroes"



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

In 1999 a documentary was made back in the days of VHS in tribute to not only the human heroes that fought in Vietnam during that conflict but to the thousands of canines that saved countless lives of their human comrades. I bought a copy and although there is a majority of the dogs that were of German Shepherd Dog genetics, there were mixes and other breeds. Perfection in a breed standard had no bearing upon their ability to perform in combat and save lives.

I am curious if anyone out there has seen that documentary and watched it all the way through. I couldn't. I had as many tears as if those were my own companion dogs and stopped watching before I totally lost it. But regardless, it was a sad, tear inducing story about the most marvelous creatures to ever work at the side of a man or woman.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll see if I can find it on YouToob


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried to watch it. Huge fail. I'm a wuss.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I was about 52 years old when i watched. Didn't (couldn't) go all the way through it. I had a stream of tears. I was on a different draft tier from most of my friends since I was married with a child at the time. But I had many friends go - some didn't make it back. Some made it back but were never the same. This documentary kind of put all the pieces together and it was not easy to watch because I knew both young men (for the most part) and the dogs were giving their all to save each other. I wouldn't say "wuss" , I would say a compassionate human being.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I'll see if I can find it on YouToob


David, It was back in the VHS days and never put on DVD. And if I remember correctly IAMS company sponsored it so not sure what the copyright terms were but it appears it is not on the internet anywhere.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

coolgsd said:


> David, It was back in the VHS days and never put on DVD. And if I remember correctly IAMS company sponsored it so not sure what the copyright terms were but it appears it is not on the internet anywhere.


Do you still have the VHS? I would pay you for it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I found it available on Amazon on VHS. I ordered it


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Several vendors are selling it on Ebay, VHS only.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I assume the vhs is the only way to get it. It was on YouTube, but taken down for copyright.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I found it available on Amazon on VHS. I ordered it


I was about to order a copy, but realized we don't own a VHS... I'll have to check the local libraries.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Bearshandler said:


> I assume the vhs is the only way to get it. It was on YouTube, but taken down for copyright.


I don't think they ever put it on DVD so unless you can find someone that was able to convert it to a dvd format or MP4, it is going to be a VHS. I am not intending this URL to be an advertisement or solicitation. I am including it only because the reviews are worth reading to help determine if it is worth looking for. I hope this doesn't violate a forum policy. If it does please delete or edit to correct it. Amazon.com: War Dogs: America's Forgotten Heroes [VHS]: Martin Sheen, Jeffrey P. Bennett: Movies & TV JUST FOR THE REVIEWS.


----------

